# Dem Uni sein Geburtstag



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Juli 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm19:

Viel Spass im neuen Lebensjahr


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Juli 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Aber woher hat AUDSUPERUSER die Geburtstags-Kristallkugel?


----------



## doublecee (7 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Aber woher hat AUDSUPERUSER die Geburtstags-Kristallkugel?


 
die hat er von mir  ...auch von mir alles gute!!! ...und wie gesagt morgen lass ich mir bei dir nen kaffee raus 

greetz 



m3nd|


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Aber woher hat AUDSUPERUSER die Geburtstags-Kristallkugel?


sowas weiß man... *ROFL*
Hoffentlich kommt mit dem Alter auch endlich die Vernunft!!!
Sonst sehe ich bald ganz schwarz 


von mir auch alles Gute!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2009)

Uni hat Geburtstag...wie alt wird der Heizer den....?

Ich wünsche alles gute und trink nicht wieder so viel, Herr Bürgermeister!

Gruß H.v.d.R.


----------



## MW (7 Juli 2009)

Von mir auch (nochmal) alles gute zum Geburtstag !!










Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Uni hat Geburtstag...wie alt wird der Heizer den....?



Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab is es sogar ne Schnapszahl, und die eine Zahl ist eine 3


----------



## Hermann (7 Juli 2009)

von mir dann auch alles gute 

:sm24::sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Von mir auch (nochmal) alles gute zum Geburtstag !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





333 Jahre, ja das habe ich auch geschätzt!


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Juli 2009)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute, hoffentlich hast du werkzeug geschenkt bekommen und nichts zum anziehen.


----------



## Kai (7 Juli 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## HaDi (7 Juli 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Paule (7 Juli 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm24: :sm20:


----------



## crash (7 Juli 2009)

Na dann...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## kolbendosierer (8 Juli 2009)

Auch von mir noch alles gute!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juli 2009)

Hallo Heizer,
von mir dann auch mal (nachträglich)
*Alles Gute* und :sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2009)

Von mir nachträglich auch noch Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------

